# plain-pied



## Franduttore

J'ai trouvé qu'il y a une façon d'appeler une maison à un seul étage: une maison de pleinpied.
Maintenant je me démande...comment peut-on traduire "plein-pied"?

Est-ce que on peut dire "un pianterreno"?

Possiamo dire, per esempio: E' un bel pianterreno? Oppure, abbiamo un pianterreno molto lussuoso ?
O altrimenti, come possiamo chiamare una casa ad un solo piano? Esiste un termine singolo o dobbiamo dire per forza "una casa ad un solo piano"?


----------



## DearPrudence

En francese è un errore molto comune: si dovrebbe scrivere "*plain-pied*".
Non so se i suggerimenti di questio dizionario ti aiuta 

Aspettiamo gli esperti


----------



## Necsus

Generalmente è 'abitazione/casa/villa/villino su unico/un solo livello'.


----------



## Franduttore

merci pour la réponse...je sais pas si ça va marcher parce que j'ésperais trouver un seul mot. Mais peut-être qu'en italien ça n'existe pas...


----------



## Necsus

Be', se vuoi usare un'unica parola puoi sempre dire _villa etc_ _monolivello_ (come monolocale o monocamera). Negli annunci c'è un largo uso di parole composte.


----------



## Franduttore

Uhm, oui...t'as raison. En effet "monolivello" est utilisé dans beaucoup d'annonces immobliers (j'ai régardé sur le net, je ne le savais pas). C'est pas un mot trop jolie, mais ça doit aller.

Sembra un'invenzione linguistica fatta apposta per le traduzione ma, beh, in fondo l'importante è che sia comprensibile!
grazie mille!


----------



## Corsicum

Vu aussi :
*Les chambres de plain-pied = stanze in piano, di seguido* 
http://books.google.fr/books?id=WJoQAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA114&lpg=PA114&dq=da+dietro+alle+spalle&source=bl&ots=bbPg0-0i01&sig=mptSbj4zPJfC6HSkIbUA-6T5DFo&hl=fr&ei=6VSqSafYHpSIjAevvKDoDw&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=8&ct=result#PRA1-PA42,M1

http://books.google.fr/books?id=WJoQAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA1-PA206&lpg=RA1-PA206&dq=%22stanze+in+piano%22,+di+seguito&source=bl&ots=bbPg1SWh32&sig=890LgNdtkz2V5pq4FCnAmEeZxF4&hl=fr&ei=RGSqSdizK-KJjAf82KTkDw&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result

_*Di seguito=*senza interruzione_
Il me semble avoir compris : D’usage au sens propre comme au sens figuré pour «_ plain-pied_ ».
Pour l’immobilier de luxe, le _plain-pied_ est implicite: _Une suite parentale avec un grand lit = un seguito parentale con grande letto_


----------

